# bonded stone statues in an aquarium



## david covington (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm considering some small statues made of bonded stone. I don't know if they are toxic to freshwater fish.


----------



## TangibleTetra (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi there, personaly i wouldnt. You can never know its safe unless its made for aquariums... If im not mistaken bonded stone is made from a composite material in which powder is mixed with a resin of some sort. It may erode and give off a resin, if that leaks into your aquarium it could be dangerous to your fish. Any type of statue may deteriorate but this particular type of stone seems to be unsafe. If i may ask what size of tank do you have? What company or place did you have in mind to get these from?


----------

